# Re-Roof: Steel on top of shingles?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

ask you roof panel manufaturer for installation instructions,but generally speaking yes you can go over shingles but some like to see the deck stripped and cleaned off,which give you an oppertunity to inspect the sheathing,as far as the 2x2 goes again generally speaking you can fasten directly to the deck,but there are times when you want to install it


----------



## lightman2703 (Apr 15, 2009)

if you don't strip the shingles off, lay a layer of rosin paper down so the metal roof wont stick to the shingles when it gets hot, and will allow the metal roof to move freely on top of the rosin paper .


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

wwsteel7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New user here.
> 
> ...


Man, that is a light metal.

If you put that on top of any deflections at all, they will telegraph right through the panels.

Are you committed to that 29 GA panel?

I would recommend a 24 GA, but even using a 26 GA would be a significant improvement.

Also, the more proper method would be to remove the shingles. Just because you don't "Have To", does not mean it is the Right Thing To Do.



I compete against many competitors who proudly proclaim that they roof to the minimum code standards.

Well, good for them.

For those that passed the test, congratulations.

Your grade is a D Minus.



Ed


----------



## wwsteel7 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for the replies.

So, it looks like 26 ga or better,and I should remove the shingles, and put down (staple?) rosin paper anyways, on top of the plywood sheathing? 

Or anything at all on the bare plywood roof? 2x2 furring?

Do I caulk each and every penetration point of nails/screws? Any way of using "Blueskin"?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

what kind of metal roof? screw down?snaplock?standing seam? like i said the panel manufacture will have an installation manual with specific instruction that will tell you what they want


----------



## R.Andera (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes you will need the furring in order to secure the metal in the right way


----------



## R.Andera (Apr 19, 2009)

This is true that things should be done the right way the first time...However the problem that some of us have with home owners is that they would rather just get it done cheap and fast do you have any tips on how to convince them to spend the extra money to avoid having future problems that will cost them more money down the line? I ask because I lost a bid while trying to explain about the possibility of future problems that could occur..Thanks


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

R.Andera said:


> This is true that things should be done the right way the first time...However the problem that some of us have with home owners is that they would rather just get it done cheap and fast do you have any tips on how to convince them to spend the extra money to avoid having future problems that will cost them more money down the line? I ask because I lost a bid while trying to explain about the possibility of future problems that could occur..Thanks


And how many jobs have you lost because you did it the cheap way for the customer. It takes years to build a reputation of good work and only one job to destroy that reputation.


----------

